# Gun grease on 1911s



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Just curious who uses gun grease on their 1911 pistols? I work with someone who says to use choke and gun grease on the slide, bushing, and a few other parts. I saw first hand how it slows the slide down when extremely cold, not ideal for carry. Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I'm still in testing phase on this, but I read that a good quality synthetic motor oil works well. Just a thin coat. It doesn't collect grit/dirt, and resists heat. I'll keep ya'll posted on my results.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Grease will actually slow a well fitted (read tight ) slide down. Just the slightest bit of lube wil do it. I've always put some on and then wiped it with a rag so there is just a trace left on all my other semi's. I'm using CLP now !


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

I carry my 1911 mostly dry. Just a little gun oil from Wilson Combat on the rails. If I am going shooting I will oil it a bit better. I may be wrong in my method but oil will attract dirt and lint that could lead to a malfunction when you need your gun the most.

Sent from a gas station pay phone using a quarter.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

check out "italian gun grease"

i was given a sample of this product from a gun nut buddy of mine

it doenst leave much of a residue on the metal,therefore doesnt attract dirt/grime like other lubes

and is supposed to decrease friction on metal to metal contact areas

im gonna try it on my .45 acp,frame to slide contact areas,barrel bushing,firing pin etc

according to my buddy(he says hes ussed it quit abut now)it realy makes a differance,and can also decrease barrel temps

sounds like it is ideal for guns with very tight tolerences


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm partial to CLP as well, the marines beat that into my skull. My problem with te grease is that the slide casually like it was held back by something slid foreward when released when cold, I want my pistol to go as fast as possible when my family's life depends on it. I was just trying to get a feel for how everyone else felt about it.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

When I was in the army and we were using 1911's, we did not lube them at all due to the cold temps. We had to do some winter training and firing them and it was -20 and a couple of them would not work due to the build up on the slides and barrels I even saw one that the hammer would not fall fast enough to cap it off. Everyone had been given fair warning about having to go out again and shoot again if they had a malfunction and they still did not believe that they would and they had to go out again in the cold to shoot. They had too go again.


----------

